# Bad Ball Joints/Bearings



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I just checked the ball joint and bearings on the truck, (lifted each tire off the ground and checked for play in and out and up and down), and it seems like in the rear I'm getting about 1/8" play up and down, and none in and out, and in the front, I'm getting about 1/8" play in both directions. Is this within the normal range or should I have them looked at in the near future?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Well they are showing signs of wear,whats the mileage on the truck and how many years of plowing. Its better to live with the devil ya know than the one you dont. So you are aware of it I would put it on your to do list when the winter season is over


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeh i was thinking of doing it sometime over the summer. It's got around 160k so its gettin up there, but this is its first year plowing


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

chcav1218;758005 said:


> I just checked the ball joint and bearings on the truck, (lifted each tire off the ground and checked for play in and out and up and down), and it seems like in the rear I'm getting about 1/8" play up and down, and none in and out, and in the front, I'm getting about 1/8" play in both directions. Is this within the normal range or should I have them looked at in the near future?


 I would be very concerned with the wheel bearings. Are they the hub&bearing assembly type? If you have anti-lock brakes your sensors are in the bearings, your ABS light comes on and the bearing fails shortly after. I know, it happened to me. Save yourself downtime, lost income and towing charges and fix it right away.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the ball joints on those chevy's arent too hard. My ford is hard because you have to take the axles out of the front end. I did ball joints in my old chevy 3500. it was a 2000. truck had 245k on it but looked brand new. and it needs ball joints.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

My ABS light hasn't come on but my 4WD light has, maybe this is related?


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

chcav1218;758076 said:


> My ABS light hasn't come on but my 4WD light has, maybe this is related?


 Does the 4wd light come on when the truck is not in 4wd? On mine the ABS light came on and about 40 miles later the bearing was fried.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh it goes on and off pretty randomly, but its done this for a long time


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the abs light does that in my car. do you hear the bearing making noise when you are driving the truck?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

lol, if it was i dont think i'd be able to hear it over my exhaust. But for some reason I feel like theres some grinding going on back there. I might just be paranoid cus I felt it once know I think its there all the time


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chcav1218;758091 said:


> lol, if it was i dont think i'd be able to hear it over my exhaust. But for some reason I feel like theres some grinding going on back there. I might just be paranoid cus I felt it once know I think its there all the time


take it apart and check it and if it is shot you will know lol. I changed the front wheel bearing in a grand prix before for a friend and I took it apart and it kinda just fell apart it was so shot lol. I would replace it tho. especially with 160k on it. my guess it is the original.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeh I'll take a look at it, I know they're not very difficult to do


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chcav1218;758094 said:


> Yeh I'll take a look at it, I know they're not very difficult to do


ya the bearings arent. the ball joints you will need a press to get the bearings out and back in.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i can probably borrow the press


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, I talked to the parts department at my dealer today. They say I can't just get the upper ball joints, I have to get the entire arm, but when I seach online, I see just upper ball joints available for my truck. WTF? Also, I can't just get bearings from them, I have to order the entire hub at $380 each! If I was to replace all these parts at their prices, plus the rear brakes and rotors that I need, it would be nearly $2500 for a truck I paid $7k for, and thats if I do all the work myself, AND i don't find any other problems along the way (I know, not likely)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!#$^%$&%$


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes the hub and bearing comes as an assembly. Check online at Rock Auto or Car Parts Wholesale. If you have an Autozone the will price match if you have a printed lower price estimate.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

oh sweet, theres an auto zone right down the street. Do you know what the deal with wth upper ball joint is? Do i need to get the whole arm or can I get just the ball joint?


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

According to what I see you can just replace the upper ball joint.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats what I thought, idk what this guy at the dealer was talkin about


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

You should be able to get the hub and bearing assembly for a little over $200.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh i thats what i found on those websites. Thanks for the help


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Do you have push button 4wd? If you do its most likely the switch itself failing, and thats why your getting the service 4wd light You can take it out have have a dealer test it to see if its good or not.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chcav1218;761632 said:


> Thats what I thought, idk what this guy at the dealer was talkin about


On these trucks originally the upper ball joint wasn't a serviceable component, you had to replace the complete upper control arm as an assembly. Thats why they told you what they did.

But the aftermarket stepped up a long time ago with replacement ball joints for them.

Ditto on what ABES mentioned about the 4X4 switch panel. Just replace it they're not terribly expensive and are a very very well known issue on these trucks.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

chcav1218;761637 said:


> yeh i thats what i found on those websites. Thanks for the help


 Did you get your truck fixed?


----------

